# [EU] [H] SERIES 5, (+ 1,2,3,4.) [W] 333 LOLLY



## lykkelille (Nov 18, 2016)

Series5: 22 Bitty, 07 Stella, 19 Maddie, 05 Paolo, 50 Tasha.

Series 1: 001 Isabelle, 002 Tom Nook, 003 DJ KK, 004 Sable, 005 Kapp'n, 006 Resetti, 008 Timmy. 009 Digby, 012 Redd, 013 Saharah, 014 Luna, 015 Tortimer, 016 Lyle, 024 Kyle, 026 Ren?e, 028 Jambette, 059 Nate, 057 Phil, 049 Bonbon, 066 Gruff, 068 Clyde, 070 Biff, 092 Henry, 090 Axel, 083 Annalisa, 096 Cole, 080 Eugene, 081 Eunice

Series 2: 101 K.K, 102 Reese, 105 Copper, 106 Booker, 108 Tommy, 109 Porter, 111 Shrunk, 112 Don, 113 Isabelle, 115 Nat, 117 Jack, 126 Coach, 135 Phoebe, 137 Coocie, 147 Scoot, 151 Grucho, 163 Ed, 173 Julian, 191 Marcel, 196 Freya, 200 Rocket.

Series 3: 203 Tom Nook, 204 Pelly, 205 Phyllis, 206 Pete, 209 Wendell, 213 Digby, 215 Isabelle, 216 Franklin, 219 Anchovy, 223 Del, 227 Rodeo, 231 Elvis, 234 Marina, 251 Chester, 275 Hamlet.

Series 4: 301 Isabelle, 303 Katrina, 307 Gracie, 308 Leilani, 312 Shrunk, 331 Pashmina, 383 Hoppeux, 361 Purrl.

Let me know if any of those alone or in combination is something you would trade Lolly for. I am crossing my fingers because it is my favourite villager and I have been looking for SO long. 

I dont mind trading outside EU.


----------



## Levolpehh (Nov 19, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?397424-EU-Series-1-2-3-4-and-5!

This user is offering a Lolly


----------

